# Finished my fire pit



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

The wife bought me a fire pit insert for Christmas and let me use it early. So far so good.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks nice, and simple to assemble. How is it holding up so far?


----------

